# Tyler's Short Cut



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well we did it today. My groomer has been itching to cut Tyler's hair shorter and was shocked when I said "Go ahead." :w00t:We're going to the beach this weekend in the Hamptons (hoping to see Sir Paul again :HistericalSmiley and then on vacation at the beach for a week in a couple of weeks. So I wanted an easier to handle haircut for sand and surf.
I wanted it even shorter but my groomer says he has such straight silky hair that it won't be that little lamb cut that cottony coats are great for. We might try next shorter blade next time. Think this was a 7/8".
So here are the results. I'm really happy. It doesn't show as much in the photo but he looks so much smaller and younger. Jim was shocked. Not sure Tyler is thrilled either.

Aunties, I'm so embarrassed. My mom decided to cut all my hair off. :smpullhair:









I feel like a hairless Chi. All my manly chest hair is gone. Someone's gonna pay for this. :angry:









So here is my new haircut.









Mom's making me send one with a little smile.


































(sigh) I wonder if any of the girls on SM will love me anymore? :huh:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch:Oh my boyfriend got a haircut:chili::biggrin: I like it,:good post - perfect Tyler you look so handsome:tender::smootch:, I like a man with a hairy chest:wub: wuv Matilda


Sue I love his haircut, Matilda and B&B are getting groomed tomorrow, it's a good thing Matilda lives far from Tyler, my gosh she would have her paws all over that boy. lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tyler ... You look simply adorable!!! I love your haircut!!! You are one handsome little guy! Enjoy the beach and all that sand with your Mommy and Daddy!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

The more I see Tyler's face, the more I love it. His eyes are soo expressive. I'm loving his new summer do and I hope he will end up liking it. I think he will because it will be easier to get the sand out!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is very excited. She thinks his eyes are pools of love. Pant, pant pant.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Sue!!! Tyler looks so handsome!!!!!! :wub: 
I think this cut suits him perfectly and makes his face looks so sweet! I think he looks a little embarassed in the first 2 pics but he already got used to it and started liking it by the 3rd!

Give him a huge kiss on my behalf :smootch:and a high five on Bibu's behalf! :dancing banana:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola and Penny say he is a really handsome young man, and Mummy agrees :tender: :wub: 

You will enjoy your new cut Tyler, Mummy will groom you in no time. Have fun at the beach. arty: arty:

I particularly like the way the groomer did the transition from the head to the body, really nicely done.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks like the perfect hair cut for swimming at the beach ! Mika gives me the same embarrassed "I am miserable" look after the groomers, so cute.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I love the cut on Tyler he looks so adorable and it will be so much easier at the beach...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Really, I love it!:chili::chili:I can see his sweet face. He wooks so wittle.:wub: Rose and Lily are swooning, Tyler. They think you look so manly in your new cut.. as for me, I could kiss you all day.:smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:
:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect

Will Sir Paul recognize you Tyler?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhh summertime!!! :aktion033: And Tyler is ready for it!!! :chili:
Love it! And his eyes look so big and sweet :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it!!! :good post - perfect He looks adorable!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tyler I think you look awesome!!!! I love your care-free summer look and I'm sure all the ladies here on SM will think you are even more handsome than you were before


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ty looks great Sue! Love the short cut on him. Trust me...he'll love it for his beach trip. Benny loved the ocean so much in the Outer Banks that I wish I had him shorter b/c it was a pain cleaning him up after his ocean adventures. This cut is perfect for Tyler. 

PS...I owe you an email!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Tyler I love, love, love your haircut. You look soooooooooo cute. Chloe, Katie and Gigi just love it too. They all want to come and give you big puppy kisses. 

Sue, your going to just love this cut. Not only is it absolutely adorable but it will be so much easier to take care of.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh sue he looks great !!!

twyler buddy u look gweat , ur body cut is almost like mine maybe mine is a wee bwit shworter.. but u see brudder they lweft ur face nice n full , my mommy twold the gwoomer not to mess my fwace up n i thwink he fworgot and i thwink i look kwind of stwang but my mommy sways i look cute anyway and that now my hwair will gwow all even. 


tyler baby im pretty sure all the babes at the beach are going to have their eyes on u !!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tyler looks simply adorable in his new haircut! I love it! I just want to hug him and kiss him!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh! Tyler you take my breath away,you are just waaaay tooo cute!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, I love it!!! Tyler looks fabulous and I think the shorter haircut is a great idea for the beach...he may get less heated and also the sand would be easier to clean out. I think he looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler - Wacie here. Tilwy, Secwet and I wooked at your pictures with your news haircut and we wuvs it!!! We dinks dat you're 1 gorgeous guy and we hopes that you will be our boyfwiends too.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:Cute Malt: Tyler looks reallllyyy good in his new short cut :wub:! Perfect for the beach  hope you have LOADS of fun  and show off your manly figure Tyler :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And Susan, we all know we can count on you for pix!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeahhhh!!! You look great Tyler! And I'm betting you are going to LOVE having shorter hair this summer. So is your mommy. 

Has he run around like ca-raaazy yet? The first time I cut Zoe and Jett short, they zoomed all over the place with such happy smiles on their face I knew how much better they felt.

But I have to disagree with your groomer...unless he's thinking of a different cut for the 'Lamb Cut'. All 3 of mine have silky hair, not the cottony coat. In fact, Callie's is that true heavy silk coat that breeders are dying for, that is stick straight. I don't even have to blow it dry and it dries straight. That's why their hair on their legs hang so nicely and doesn't 'pouf' out. Perhaps he was talking about the puppy cut you had Tyler in on the pic??? Cottony coats can look more like puppy hair and pouf out more in longer puppy cuts, or I believe some groomers are calling them a Teddy Bear cut. But the true heavy silk coats are absolutely the BEST in the Town and Country cuts...or as people are calling them here, a Lamb Cut. I'm wondering if perhaps he was talking about the Teddy Bear cut. Especially if you were trying to get Tyler to look like he did in his puppy coat.

Regardless...Tyler is darling in his summer 'do'!! I'm loving being able to see more of his beautiful eyes. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch:Oh my boyfriend got a haircut:chili::biggrin: I like it,:good post - perfect Tyler you look so handsome:tender::smootch:, I like a man with a hairy chest:wub: wuv Matilda
> 
> 
> Sue I love his haircut, Matilda and B&B are getting groomed tomorrow, it's a good thing Matilda lives far from Tyler,* my gosh she would have her paws all over that boy*. lol


Thanks so much, Matilda. I used to have a hairier chest...and a hairier everything before mom got this done to me. But I'm so happy I'm still your boyfriend. :wub::wub:
So funny, Paula. Those loose little Maltese hussies. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tyler ... You look simply adorable!!! I love your haircut!!! You are one handsome little guy! Enjoy the beach and all that sand with your Mommy and Daddy!


Marie - thanks so much.:wub: I do think he'll enjoy his summer more with his new look and feel.


cleex1004 said:


> The more I see Tyler's face, the more I love it. His eyes are soo expressive. I'm loving his new summer do and I hope he will end up liking it. I think he will because it will be easier to get the sand out!


Thanks so much, Christina. I fell in love with his eyes when I first saw his breeder's picture of him. :thumbsup:


aprilb said:


> Really, I love it!:chili::chili:I can see his sweet face. He wooks so wittle.:wub: Rose and Lily are swooning, Tyler. They think you look so manly in your new cut.. as for me, I could kiss you all day.:smootch:


Tyler's happy that Lily and Rose still swoon over him. He was worried that they might just high tail it away from him. And April, Tyler would love some extra kisses. :smootch:


kathym said:


> I love the cut on Tyler he looks so adorable and it will be so much easier at the beach...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, Kathy. I can't wait to get to the beach to try it out. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> MiMi is very excited. She thinks his eyes are pools of love. Pant, pant pant.


:blush::blush: Mimi, this is Tyler. You're making me blush. :blush: Nothing like "Poos of Wuv." :HistericalSmiley: Thanks, Sylvia.


Bibu said:


> Oh Sue!!! Tyler looks so handsome!!!!!! :wub:
> I think this cut suits him perfectly and makes his face looks so sweet! I think he looks a little embarassed in the first 2 pics but he already got used to it and started liking it by the 3rd!
> 
> Give him a huge kiss on my behalf :smootch:and a high five on Bibu's behalf! :dancing banana:


Thanks, Cory and Bibu. I think it was the shock of it yesterday. He got home from the groomer and immediately curled up in his cat bed and fell asleep. Probably stressed out from the clipper getting so close, especially near his neck. But then he was fine and struttin' his stuff today. :chili::chili: Thanks for the kisses. Back at you both.


silverhaven said:


> Lola and Penny say he is a really handsome young man, and Mummy agrees :tender: :wub:
> 
> You will enjoy your new cut Tyler, Mummy will groom you in no time. Have fun at the beach. arty: arty:
> 
> I particularly like the way the groomer did the transition from the head to the body, really nicely done.


Thanks, Maureen. I'm hoping this new cut is fairly blow dryer-less. It will be so much easier. :aktion033:


LinzFair said:


> That looks like the perfect hair cut for swimming at the beach ! Mika gives me the same embarrassed "I am miserable" look after the groomers, so cute.


Thanks, Lindsey. My DH calls Tyler OCD dog...he has some issues with changes in surface he walks on so it will be interesting to see him in sand and water. I remember my skin sun wouldn't step of the blanket when he was a toddler. Outgrew it as a teen and didn't mind being buried in the sand. Kids and dogs are so funny. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> :good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect
> 
> *Will Sir Paul recognize you Tyler?*


UH OH!! I didn't think of that. :blink: I better go to the trash compactor and try to get his hair back and braid it in as extensions, Sandi. Nothing's too much work for Paul. :wub::HistericalSmiley:


The A Team said:


> ahhh summertime!!! :aktion033: And Tyler is ready for it!!! :chili:
> Love it! And his eyes look so big and sweet :wub:


I'm singing,_"Summertime, and the Maltese is easy_." I sure hope so. I took Ava's picture for Tyler's head but my groomer was afraid to go that short. And we had to go for shorter ears because he always dips them in his food and they knot. :blink:


harrysmom said:


> I love it!!! :good post - perfect He looks adorable!!


Thanks, Debbie. He seems even sweeter with this little look. :wub:


Hunter's Mom said:


> Tyler I think you look awesome!!!! I love your care-free summer look and I'm sure all the ladies here on SM will think you are even more handsome than you were before


Thanks so much, Erin. Tyler's hoping that the girls are still interested and it seems from the posts like they are Of course Hunter is always hot in his short cut. :wub:


mom2bijou said:


> Ty looks great Sue! Love the short cut on him. Trust me...he'll love it for his beach trip. Benny loved the ocean so much in the Outer Banks that I wish I had him shorter b/c it was a pain cleaning him up after his ocean adventures. This cut is perfect for Tyler.
> 
> PS...I owe you an email!


Thanks, Tammy. I can't wait to see him on Fire Island. Especially since the beach out our door is dog friendly as long as they're on leashes. :chili::chili: And thanks for the e-mail. Now to get together at some point.


lynda said:


> Oh Tyler I love, love, love your haircut. You look soooooooooo cute. Chloe, Katie and Gigi just love it too. They all want to come and give you big puppy kisses.
> 
> Sue, your going to just love this cut. Not only is it absolutely adorable but it will be so much easier to take care of.


Lynda, I of course love your quartet of cuties in their little cuts. I think seeing so many of the cute cuts on the fluffs at Pat's made me really think about going shorter. It's funny but I feel like grooming today was almost a joke it was so quick. :smrofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love Tyler's haircut Sue!!! It makes his eyes look like saucers!! What beautiful eyes......he is going to feel so much better at the beach!!!! I think your decision was spot on..........:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oh sue he looks great !!!
> 
> twyler buddy u look gweat , ur body cut is almost like mine maybe mine is a wee bwit shworter.. but u see brudder they lweft ur face nice n full , my mommy twold the gwoomer not to mess my fwace up n i thwink he fworgot and i thwink i look kwind of stwang but my mommy sways i look cute anyway and that now my hwair will gwow all even.
> 
> ...


Dowchi - I'm so sowwy dat yaw gwoomah didn't wisten to yaw mommy. I toed my gwoomah dad people get weawy upset when da gwoomahs don't wisten. She toed me dat sometimes she gets into cutting da hahw and fawgets and den UH OH :w00t: she feews weawy bad about it. But she doesn't do dat ofen. I'm shaw you wook vewy handsome anyway and yaw moustache and beawd wiw gwow fast. Just wike my daddy and brudders.

Thanks, Liza. I know you were upset over Dolce's cut. I remember seeing the Maltese I petsat for after a new haircut, and suddenly thought, "He doesn't look like a Maltese anymore?":w00t: when I visited him. But then next time I saw it his hair had grown in and all was well again. :thumbsup:


donnad said:


> Tyler looks simply adorable in his new haircut! I love it! I just want to hug him and kiss him!


Thanks, Donna. He'll take a virtual hug and kiss until you can give him a real one


chichi said:


> Ahhh! Tyler you take my breath away,you are just waaaay tooo cute!!!


Thanks, Jill. I just got home from my hairdresser and she couldn't believe how different and cute Tyler looked. I think Tyler was thinking I was going to have even more taken off him. :w00t: Nope little one. Just me.


Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I love it!!! Tyler looks fabulous and I think the shorter haircut is a great idea for the beach...he may get less heated and also the sand would be easier to clean out. I think he looks fantastic!!!


Thanks, Nida. After the heat today I'm really happy for it being shorter. As it was he sat down on the sidewalk at one point looking at me like "Get me into the a/c and off this hot pavement."


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tyler - Wacie here. Tilwy, Secwet and I wooked at your pictures with your news haircut and we wuvs it!!! We dinks dat you're 1 gorgeous guy and we hopes that you will be our boyfwiends too.


Wacie, you know I wuv you and yaw sistaws. Tanks faw da compwiments.:wub::wub::wub:


yeagerbum said:


> :Cute Malt: Tyler looks reallllyyy good in his new short cut :wub:! Perfect for the beach  hope you have LOADS of fun  and show off your manly figure Tyler :HistericalSmiley:


Thanks, Sarah. I'm hoping that Tyler gets the looks rather than out of shape me on the beach. :brownbag:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yeahhhh!!! You look great Tyler! And I'm betting you are going to LOVE having shorter hair this summer. So is your mommy.
> 
> Has he run around like ca-raaazy yet? The first time I cut Zoe and Jett short, they zoomed all over the place with such happy smiles on their face I knew how much better they felt.
> 
> ...


Crystal - yes, Tyler became Turbo Dog last night after he slept after the haircut. He looked like he was flying. I think it's very freeing having less hair.
I mentioned the Town and Country to my groomer but she says they usually do that on Poodles at her shop. When I was talking to her about the cut I was referring to a couple of dogs in our apt building and i think they do have the curlier coats. I think she worried if it's really short it will stick straight out rather than give the other look and she doesn't want to go too short where it would show his skin...I told her I don't want a pink dog. I think she'll go one step shorter next time. I was a nervous Nellie so she was going conservative. I did want the long leg hair though but he had some knots so she ended up cutting those closer. I think close everywhere is best for sand and surf right now. A real learning process for what's good for Tyler and for me. But right now I'm happy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sue I think Tyler looks great! I love the cut:wub: Mercedes sends kisses:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tyler, you will love your new haircut!!! Your grooming will take no time at all and everyone will be happy. I love my shorter hair, no pain, no shame just freedom from that pesky brush and comb plus I am cooler when I am outside :chili:Love and Licks :wub:,
Maisie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He looks great. I have just cut Rylee's hair the same way. Well I did a hatchet job and my husband had to do a lot of touch ups. I left her topknot in. I really think she feels embarrassed. I am glad to know that it won't look like a puppy because of her silky hair. I won't touch her with the scissors for a long time.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Tyler I must say that I loved you in your long locks, but clearly you don't ever have a bad hair day because you look just as fabulous with a shorter 'do. I really love that this cut showcase your big beautiful eyes a little better. I'm sure you'll break tons of hearts on your vacation at the beach.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Love Tyler's haircut Sue!!! It makes his eyes look like saucers!! What beautiful eyes......he is going to feel so much better at the beach!!!! I think your decision was spot on..........:chili:


Thanks so much, Dianne. I have been so tickled today every time I look at Tyler. I told my neighbor I have a new dog (she has two and a cat) and she was so excited until I told her it was Tyler. :HistericalSmiley: Surprise.:chili:


elly said:


> Sue I think Tyler looks great! I love the cut:wub: Mercedes sends kisses:wub:


Thanks so much, Cathy. Tyler loves kisses from Mercedes. :wub:


Maisie and Me said:


> Tyler, you will love your new haircut!!! Your grooming will take no time at all and everyone will be happy. I love my shorter hair, no pain, no shame just freedom from that pesky brush and comb plus I am cooler when I am outside :chili:Love and Licks :wub:,
> Maisie


Thanks, Maisie and Michelle. Yup, grooming tonight took about 3 minutes tops. :chili::chili: I'm lovin' it


Deborah said:


> He looks great. I have just cut Rylee's hair the same way. Well I did a hatchet job and my husband had to do a lot of touch ups. I left her topknot in. I really think she feels embarrassed. I am glad to know that it won't look like a puppy because of her silky hair. I won't touch her with the scissors for a long time.


Oh Deborah. You were brave to do it yourself. I'm sure she looks better then you think. I have been told to step away from the scissors -- I can't even trim my own bangs. My stylist notices right away. :hiding:


Johita said:


> Well Tyler I must say that I loved you in your long locks, but clearly you don't ever have a bad hair day because you look just as fabulous with a shorter 'do. I really love that this cut showcase your big beautiful eyes a little better. I'm sure you'll break tons of hearts on your vacation at the beach.


Edith, thanks so much. I wish I could share in Tyler's no bad hair day days. This humid weather is sorely testing me. If I didn't have allergies and think I could die from a hair straightening I'd be getting one now. Nothing like hazy, hot and humid weather.:smpullhair: As for the beach, I caught Tyler looking at some Speedos.  I think I'll have to take him to a nude fluff beach.:w00t::eek2_gelb2::yes:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tyler looks super cute with the new 'do!
I love the pic of him seething and the caption: cranky about chest hair cut. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness! that is less hair Tyler, but you look just as handsome!:wub:


----------

